# ¿What does the small square next to the nick mean?



## Fernando

I am sure someone has asked this before. Just provide me a link, please.

I am referring to the grey/yellow square next to the nickname or the avatar.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zephyrus

Do you mean the grey or green circle right next to your nick?
If it is grey, it means you are offline; if it is green, it means you're online.


----------



## Fernando

Sorry, I meant the square at the bottom left, just besides "Today, at XX:XX PM"

But thank you anyway, I did not know the meaning of the circle.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Fernando,

I don't know that it has any function at all.  If I learn of one, I'll post a note here.

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## Alundra

If you say the square next to the date, I think:

If the square is red, is unread. The last time you saw the thread, the post wasn't.

It the square is blue, is an old post. The last time you saw the thread, the post was already. 
Please, correct my mystakes.
Alundra.


----------



## lauranazario

You are absolutely right, Alundra... thanks for providing the right information before I had a chance to reply to this thread.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

I beg your pardon, perhaps I rushed to answer. 

I'll try to be more careful in the future and don't hurry to reply.

And, of course, I hope I haven't  bother you.

Thanks.
Alundra.

I hope you can understand my dreadful English too, jejejeejej....


----------



## Fernando

Thank you to Alundra, Zephyrus, cuchuflete and Lauranzario.


----------



## lauranazario

Alundra said:
			
		

> I beg your pardon, perhaps I rushed to answer.
> I'll try to be more careful in the future and don't hurry to reply.
> And, of course, I hope I haven't  bother you.


Wait, Alundra... I was actually praising you for providing the right answer!!!! It's not a matter of who gets here "first", no, no, no.... what's important is the exchange of help between members. If you have the right answer to any question, then by all means feel free to provide it! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

Ok, ok..... jejeejeeej Estoy un poco torpe.... 

Gracias.
Alundra.


----------



## Whodunit

Why do we ask ourselves this "self-answered" question? If you strike the mouse point over this square, you will see "Old" if it is grey, and "Unread" if it is red/orange.


----------



## Fernando

Sorry, but I simply did not notice. And I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Whodunit

Fernando said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I simply did not notice. And I wasn't the only one.



I wasn't attacking you at all. I just wanted to say it. And by the way, I didn't notice it either until I scrolled over this square.


----------

